# Logging into my Westell 327W Router



## Quasimodo

Does anyone know where I can find the IP address to log into the router, or is there some other way to log into the router? I want to block certain types of sites and searches from our home network.

Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich

Click *Start* . . Run type *cmd* . . at the > type *ipconfig /all*
The ip addresses shown for the Gateway will be your router


----------

